# Which equipment for at home?



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Depending on your level of comfortability.... jumps (even just one you can practice different international handling techniques) and weaves for lots of practice.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

At least 6 weave poles and some jumps. The jumps are easy to make using PVC pipes. I have 4 of them.
I also think a pause table is good....because my dog is somewhat impatient and does not like to wait. LOL


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jumps and weaves!

Here is a great link for making jumps at home. I also really like the Clip and Go Ready Jumps.
Instant Agility » Bar Jump or Hurdle

Have fun training!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I see PVC work in my future this coming weekend!
I'm thinking a set of 6 weaves and 3 jumps.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Weaves, jumps, pause table and tunnel or chute.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was under the impression that they didn't do pause table anymore or were phasing it out. Our instructor showed us the table during beginning agility but said something along those lines.
I might have to get a chute/tunnel as well.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jumps are most important. My advice is to skip the PVC and buy some real agility jumps. I messed with homemade PVC jumps early on. What a pain. Get a jump style that is portable and fits in your vehicle. 

A set of 3 2x2 weaves will allow you to train weaves and give you a 6-pole weave. 3 more sets give you 12 poles. The 2x2s are easier to store and transport than the regular 6-pole set, but more of a pain to set up. The regulation 6 pole set is really long and hard to stash in off-months, but a whole lot easier to set up. 

When I was into agility (which I don't really care for anymore), I eventually ended up owning everything from the jumps to the A-frame. (I still have it all and go back and forth about selling it.) The A-frame and dog walk are only appropriate if you have a big, flat yard. A spouse/kids/great agility fried is necessary to set them up and move them. They are heavy, heavy. If I were starting out and wasn't sure how serious I'd get, I'd buy a contact trainer instead for home use. The pause table comes in handy for non-agility uses.


----------

